
This Heater Not Only Heats Your Home but Also Mines Ethereum - Qub3d
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/cryptocurrency/this-heater-not-only-heats-your-home-but-also-mines-ethereum/
======
Qub3d
I get a similar vibe from this as I did from the "Solar (FREAKIN) Roadways"
project. It seems like in order to make a crypto-heater, the end result is
both a poor miner and a poor, expensive heater.

